
Traffic Cones, Leaf Blowers, & Other Tactics US Protesters Take from Hong Kong - lsb
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/g5pq5j/traffic-cones-leaf-blowers-and-other-brilliant-tactics-us-protesters-are-taking-from-hong-kongs-playbook
======
lsb
> When have you most successfully hacked a non-computer system to your
> advantage?

